# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  MAGIALDIA 2009

## Patxi Viribay

Hola, amigos:

La web de MAGIALDIA (www.magialdia.org) ya está actualizada, y comienza a ofrecer información de la edición 2009.

Irán incorporándose nuevos datos, a medida que se produzcan hechos o contrataciones relevantes.

Saludos a todos

----------


## magic_7

OK, que gana tengo ya de que llege, el año pasado fui y me gustó muchísimo, muy buenos los artistas que acutaron y muy simpatica la gente.

----------


## RobertoG

Gracias Patxi. 
El cogreso de Vitoria es uno de los grandes de España, yo llevo disfrutandolo muchisimos años.

Gracias y un abrazo.

----------


## DrkHrs

¿Alguien sabe si está ya preparado el programa de Magialdia 2009? En la web solo está confirmado Jim Steinmeyer. ¿Algún otro? ¿Algún anticipo de quien viene este año?

Un saludo.

----------


## Patxi Viribay

Hola, amigos:

Pues sí, como podéis suponer, el programa del festival avanza a gran velocidad. Es lógico, porque ya estamos en abril, y en mayo será la presentación oficial.

En algunas semanas se actualizará la web e irá mostrando algunos nombres (no todos, claro). Anticiparos, eso sí, que el programa será muy potente, y la Magia en los Escaparates, se presenta como algo verdaderamente destacado. 

Recordad las fechas: 14 al 20 de septiembre.

Saludos a todos

----------


## Patxi Viribay

Hola a todos:


Como ya fue dicho en fechas pasadas, la vocación del festival de este año es el de satisfacer las espectativas de aquellos que podrían echar de menos el congreso nacional que no puede celebrarse.

En breve, aparecerán los nombres de artistas que componen el programa de MAGIALDIA en su edición de 2009. Por el momento, y de forma adelantada, a continuación avanzo alguno de los nombres de magos que van a estar presentes:

JIM STEINMEYER (USA): conferencia
DIRK LOSANDER (Alemania): escaparate
SOMA (Hungría): escaparate y gala de escena
DAVID SOUSA (Portugal): escaparate
TOPAZ (Alemania): grandes ilusiones al aire libre 

Y todavía faltan muchos más. 

Recordad las fechas de la cita en Vitoria: del 14 al 20 de septiembre.

Saludos

----------


## Patxi Viribay

ARTISTAS CONTRATADOS PARA MAGIALDIA 2009 (www.magialdia.org)

JIM STEINMEYER (USA): conferencia
DIRK LOSANDER (Alemania): escaparate
SOMA (Hungría): escaparate y gala de escena
DAVID SOUSA (Portugal): escaparate
TOPAZ (Alemania): grandes ilusiones al aire libre 


JULIUS FRACK (Alemania): escaparate
NORBERT FERRE (Francia): escaparate
ARKADIO (España): escaparate
RAMÓN VILA (España): escaparate
TIMO MARC (Alemania): escaparate
MORRISON (España): Magia en la Calle
DONALD B. LEHN (USA): Magia para Escolares

Además de los indicados, están ya muy avanzadas las negociaciones con unos cuantos nombres importantísimos de la Magia mundial. Espero poder comunicar su asistencia en un par de semanas.

----------


## Patxi Viribay

ARTISTAS CONTRATADOS PARA MAGIALDIA 2009 (www.magialdia.org)

JIM STEINMEYER (USA): conferencia
DIRK LOSANDER (Alemania): escaparate
SOMA (Hungría): escaparate y gala de escena
DAVID SOUSA (Portugal): escaparate
TOPAZ (Alemania): grandes ilusiones al aire libre 
JULIUS FRACK (Alemania): escaparate
NORBERT FERRE (Francia): escaparate
ARKADIO (España): escaparate
RAMÓN VILA (España): escaparate
TIMO MARC (Alemania): escaparate
MORRISON (España): Magia en la Calle
DONALD B. LEHN (USA): Magia para Escolares

KEVIN JAMES (USA): gala de escena
ANTONIO ROMERO (España): gala de cerca
MICHAEL WEBER (USA): gala de cerca

También contaremos, como el pasado año, con una pantalla gigante de leds, donde se proyectarán imágenes de magia. 

Y seguimos. En breve estará disponible toda la información en la web. Por cierto, que este año, la inscripción va realizarse por internet, desde www.magialdia.org.

Saludos y hasta la próxima

----------


## Patxi Viribay

Hola a todos:

MAGIALDIA va a ser pregonero de las Fiestas de Vitoria 2009. Me satisface mucho celebrar con vosotros esta distinción, que en una gran medida, compartimos entre muchos: entre todos los que tenemos o hemos tenido responsabilidades en el festival.

http://www.elcorreodigital.com/alava...905221343.html


Ah, y MAGIALDIA también ha sido nominado como finalista para los premios GIDATU como atractivo turístico de Vitoria. O nada, o todo de golpe. 

Un abrazo para todos


                                                                                             Patxi

----------


## Patxi Viribay

Hola otra vez:

Como dijimos, MAGIALDIA pretende este año, que nadie eche de menos el Congreso Nacional que no va a celebrarse por coincidir con el FISM. Seguimos con novedades en el cartel.

ARTISTAS CONTRATADOS PARA MAGIALDIA 2009 (www.magialdia.org)

JIM STEINMEYER (USA): conferencia
DIRK LOSANDER (Alemania): escaparate
SOMA (Hungría): escaparate y gala de escena
DAVID SOUSA (Portugal): escaparate
TOPAZ (Alemania): grandes ilusiones al aire libre 
JULIUS FRACK (Alemania): escaparate
NORBERT FERRE (Francia): escaparate
ARKADIO (España): escaparate
RAMÓN VILA (España): escaparate
MORRISON (España): Magia en la Calle
DONALD B. LEHN (USA): Magia para Escolares
KEVIN JAMES (USA): gala de escena
ANTONIO ROMERO (España): gala de cerca
MICHAEL WEBER (USA): gala de cerca
DAVID KAPLAN (USA): gala de escena

MIRKO (Argentina): gala de escena
SEBASTIEN DÉTHISE (Bélgica): escaparate
DOUBLE FANTASY (Ukrania): gala de escena
DIEGO CALAVIA (España): hospital
MAGO ANTONIO ALTEA (España): gala infantil
CLOVIS (Francia): actos al aire libre
KIKO PASTUR (España): escaparate
IMANOL (España): magia en el bus y en los bares
MAGO BARRUTI (España): magia en el bus y en los bares

Avanzan las negociaciones con otros destacadísimos magos internacionales, para completar el cartel.

La inscripción se abrirá en breve: estamos terminando de preparar la página web. ¡Os esperamos en Vitoria!

Saludos

----------


## Patxi Viribay

¿Recordais que os dije que todavía había nombres importantes que confirmar? Aqúí (en rojo) teneis una muestra. ¡Y no hemos terminado!



ARTISTAS CONTRATADOS PARA MAGIALDIA 2009 (http://www.magialdia.org)
...Y algunas explicaciones sobre los magos extranjeros

JIM STEINMEYER (USA): conferencia; una de las mejores conferencias posibles (¿cómo piensa un genio?)
DIRK LOSANDER (Alemania): escaparate; el maestro de las flotaciones
SOMA (Hungría): escaparate y gala de escena; ganador del reciente Golden Lyon de Las Vegas
DAVID SOUSA (Portugal): escaparate; uno de los más perfectos números de manipulación del Mundo
TOPAZ (Alemania): grandes ilusiones al aire libre; una hora completa de grandes efectos
JULIUS FRACK (Alemania): escaparate; su celebrado número del sastre mago
NORBERT FERRE (Francia): escaparate; maravilloso número que le valió el Gran Premio FISM en La Haya 2003
ARKADIO (España): escaparate; sí, hará el número de manipulación y palomas
RAMÓN VILA (España): escaparate
MORRISON (España): Magia en la Calle
DONALD B. LEHN (USA): Magia para Escolares
KEVIN JAMES (USA): gala de escena; claro que veremos el número del enfermero cortado por la mitad
ANTONIO ROMERO (España): gala de cerca
MICHAEL WEBER (USA): gala de cerca; un mago maravilloso, de inventiva extraordinaria
DAVID KAPLAN (USA): gala de escena; es su primera vez en España, presenta magia cómica, y se le va a recordar para siempre
MIRKO (Argentina): gala de escena; esta vez presentando
SEBASTIEN DÉTHISE (Bélgica): escaparate
DOUBLE FANTASY (Ukrania): gala de escena; un número muy interesante y poco visto todavía
DIEGO CALAVIA (España): hospital
MAGO ANTONIO ALTEA (España): gala infantil
CLOVIS (Francia): actos al aire libre; músicos cómicos especializados en instrumentos informales
KIKO PASTUR (España): escaparate
IMANOL (España): magia en el bus y en los bares
MAGO BARRUTI (España): magia en el bus y en los bares

¡¡Novedades!!
THEO DARI (Francia): gala de escena; el primer artista del Mundo que hizo magia con rayo laser (será en 3D)
YIGAL MESIKA (Israel): gala de cerca; el genio de los hilos

Y ya van 26 artistas.

La web estará colgada mañana.

Saludos a todos

----------


## CleHle

wow, gracias por la info! 
 :Smile1:

----------


## Patxi Viribay

Hola a todos:

Por favor, añadid a la lista anterior a 

* RAGADAST (Argentina): revelación en el último Flasoma; intervendrá en "Escaparates con 
                                        Magia"
* ROBERTO GOMEZ (España): "Magia en el Bus" y "Rondas de Magia"

Y seguimos, porque todavía no están todos los magos previstos.

Un saludo para todos

----------


## DrkHrs

Dos preguntitas ansiosas. ¿Cuando comienza el plazo de inscripción? ¿Hay alguna conferencia mas confirmada?

Un saludo.

----------


## Patxi Viribay

La inscripción podrá realizarse a través de la web (www.magialdia.org). Espero que eso sea ya desde hoy, porque ya se han resuelto los problemas que teníamos con el PayPal.

Las conferencias previstas son las de: MICHAEL WEBER, JIM STEINMEYER, KEVIN JAMES, ANTONIO ROMERO y YIGAL MESIKA.

Saludos

----------


## Patxi Viribay

YA ESTÁ LISTO. Os podeis inscribir para asistir a MAGIALDIA en:

http://www.magialdia.org/registro/vitor ... istro.html

Y para la cena, además:

http://www.magialdia.org/registro/vitor ... _book.html

----------


## Patxi Viribay

Espero que podais disculpar esta especie de disparo a ráfagas, con nombres que se incorporan prácticamente cada día.

Ahí va otro para un escaparate: FRANCIS TABARY
El gran revolucionario de la magia con cuerdas.

...Y no están todos...

----------


## DrkHrs

Yo ya estoy apuntado. Tan solo un comentario, al pagar con Pay pal no deja, o no he sabido, pagar mas de una inscripcion, lo que nos ha obligado a realizar una cada uno de los que vamos, en lugar de hacer una múltiple. En nuestro caso no ha sido demasiado problema, pero ¿si vas a ir con la novia? ¿o con tu esposa?..... Creo que eso os va a dar algún problemilla. 

Otra duda. ¿Tengo que recibir algún tipo de confirmación por e-mail o correo? ¿Basta con el e-mail de pay pal para certificar que estoy inscrito?

Un saludo y me estais dejando de piedra con el programa. ¡¡¡ Ahora Tabary !!! ¿Como lo vais a superar el próximo año?

----------


## Patxi Viribay

Hola, colegas:

Por problemas técnicos, se ha suspendido temporalmente la inscripción por la web. Esperamos tenerla operativa mañana. Lamento las molestias.

Saludos

----------


## Patxi Viribay

Hola, camaradas:

El programa se va completando. Los que ahora se incorporan son Aldo Colombini y su mujer Rachel. Estarán ambos en la Gala de Cerca, y él en la Cena.

Todavía no hemos terminado, pero... No nos vamos a engañar: ya quedan pocos.

Esta es la relación de artistas contratados para la presente edición de MAGIALDIA:

JIM STEINMEYER (USA): conferencia; una de las mejores conferencias posibles (¿cómo piensa un genio?)
DIRK LOSANDER (Alemania): escaparate; el maestro de las flotaciones
SOMA (Hungría): escaparate y gala de escena; ganador del reciente Golden Lyon de Las Vegas
DAVID SOUSA (Portugal): escaparate; uno de los más perfectos números de manipulación del Mundo
TOPAZ (Alemania): grandes ilusiones al aire libre; una hora completa de grandes efectos
JULIUS FRACK (Alemania): escaparate; su celebrado número del sastre mago
NORBERT FERRE (Francia): escaparate; maravilloso número que le valió el Gran Premio FISM en La Haya 2003
ARKADIO (España): escaparate; sí, hará el número de manipulación y palomas
RAMÓN VILA (España): escaparate
MORRISON (España): Magia en la Calle
DONALD B. LEHN (USA): Magia para Escolares
KEVIN JAMES (USA): gala de escena; claro que veremos el número del enfermero cortado por la mitad
ANTONIO ROMERO (España): gala de cerca
MICHAEL WEBER (USA): gala de cerca; un mago maravilloso, de inventiva extraordinaria
DAVID KAPLAN (USA): gala de escena; es su primera vez en España, presenta magia cómica, y se le va a recordar para siempre
MIRKO (Argentina): gala de escena; esta vez presentando
SEBASTIEN DÉTHISE (Bélgica): escaparate
DOUBLE FANTASY (Ukrania): gala de escena; un número muy interesante y poco visto todavía
DIEGO CALAVIA (España): hospital
MAGO ANTONIO ALTEA (España): gala infantil
CLOVIS (Francia): actos al aire libre; músicos cómicos especializados en instrumentos informales
KIKO PASTUR (España): escaparate
IMANOL (España): magia en el bus y en los bares
MAGO BARRUTI (España): magia en el bus y en los bares
THEO DARI (Francia): gala de escena; el primer artista del Mundo que hizo magia con rayo laser (será en 3D)
YIGAL MESIKA (Israel): gala de cerca; el genio de los hilos
RADAGAST (Argentina): escaparate; sorpresa y revelación en el último Flasoma.
ROBERTO GOMEZ (España): magia en el bus y en los bares
FRANCIS TABARY (Francia): el reinventor de la Magia con Cuerdas.; escaparate.
ALDO COLOMBINI (Italia): uno de los mejores showmen del Mundo, y fantástico mago de cerca; Gala de Cerca y Cena.
RACHEL COLOMBINI (EEUU): maga de cerca; Gala ce Cerca.
MINTXO (España): artista plástico

Ahora sí que es aconsejable que aceleréis la inscripción. Por cierto, que solo hay disponibles 100 cenas.

Un abrazo a todos.

----------


## pipo

patxi viribay hola necesito hablar con tigo urgente mi movil es 646590161
gracias

----------


## Patxi Viribay

Creo que en la web (www.magialdia.org) está claro, pero por si acaso, os informo:

* Teneis que bajar el boletín de inscripción de la web  http://www.magialdia.org/congresista09.pdf
* Lo rellenais
* Haceis el ingreso del importe correspondiente, o la transferencia al nº de cuenta 2097 0174 11 0008558256 de la Caja Vital 
  Kutxa, que está a nombre de la Asociación de Ilusionistas de Álava. Los precios los veis en el propio boletín: 95€ para la 
  cuota de inscripción y 65€ para la cena.
* Enviais el boletín y el recibo del ingreso por correo ordinario al Apdo. 1515, de Asociación de Ilusionistas de Álava, en 
  Vitoria.

Notas: Las inscripciones son individuales, pero las cenas no. 
          El número de cenas está limitado a 100.
          Quienes se incriban a la cena, para confirmar que han llegado a tiempo, pueden enviar un correo electrónico para 
          comprobarlo a info@capucho.net, a primeros de septiembre (no antes, porque tiene que llegar la liquidación de las 
          inscripciones que fueron realizadas por PayPal) . Si entonces supiera que no tiene reserva para la cena, a su llegada, 
          se le reintegrará el importe.

Saludos

----------


## Patxi Viribay

Hola, amigos:

Os informo de que ya hay 220 inscritos en el próximo MAGIALDIA 2009, y que (esto es lo más importante) solo hay 100 plazas para la Cena del viernes 18 de septiembre, en la que va a intervenir ALDO COLOMBINI. Aquellos que quieran asistir a la cena, deberían hacer rápido su reserva.

Aprovecho la oportunidad para informar también de que tendremos en el programa a MR. DABA Y CIELO.

Saludos

----------


## casandra

Hola Patxi,

Parece que estas super informado ! 
Quizás puedas echarme un cable ... voy a ir al Festival de Magia de Vitoria-Gasteiz y estoy buscando un hotel en la ciudad. He visto que el Barceló Gasteiz tiene una oferta super interesante, pero me gustaría saber si sabes de alguno más. Ya sabes, por comparar...
Mil gracias !!!

----------


## Ravenous

Que digo yo, que a lo mejor es una tontería, pero, ¿y hablar con una agencia de viajes? Suelen tener buenas ofertas, y quitan bastante trabajo de búsqueda.

----------


## Patxi Viribay

Hola, Casandra:

La verdad es que estoy bastante bien informado, sí.

El hotel más cercano al Palacio de Congresos es el AC (****). Luego están el Hotel Gasteiz (****), el Silken Ciudad de Vitoria (también de ****; este hace una oferta especial muy interesante: 60 € habitación doble uso/individual sin desayuno). El NH Canciller Ayala (****)es donde normalmente se alojan los actuantes, aunque todavía no está cerrado que este año vaya a ser también el hotel escogido. Estos dos últimos están cerca del centro, y por lo tanto del teatro de la gala de escena.
Otro hotel, el Boulevard (****), que está algo más alejado, también va a enviarnos una oferta especial en un par de días. Las ofertas que nos vayan pasando, las mostraremos en el apartado Noticias de la web. En cualquiera de los hoteles, conviene que indiqués que sois participantes de MAGIALDIA.

En la página de Turismo, a la que se puede acceder desde la web de MAGIALDIA, a través de un link, muestra todos los hoteles, de diferentes categorías y precios, de la ciudad.

Saludos

----------


## Patxi Viribay

Hola, chicos:

Tendremos también a PEDRO VOLTA en el próximo MAGIALDIA. Y ya queda muy muy poco para cerrar el programa.

Os recuerdo que toda la información está disponible en la web www.magialdia.org.

Y en pocos días habrá nuevas ofertas de hoteles.

Saludos

----------


## Patxi Viribay

IMPORTANTE:
Nota para aquellos que tengan interés en alojarse en el mismo hotel que los artistas contratados:

Aunque la Cena Arabako Txakolina está previsto que se celebre en el NH CANCILLER AYALA, como en ediciones anteriores, el hotel donde se alojarán los actuantes este año va a ser el CIUDAD DE VITORIA. Está muy cerca del anterior.

Os recuerdo también que la información acerca de los hoteles de Vitoria, así como de las ofertas disponibles, están a la vista en www.magialdia.org, capítulo Alojamientos.

Las condiciones indicadas se aplicarán a aquellos que hagan la reserva antes del día 1 de septiembre, aclarando que se trata de congresistas de MAGIALDIA. Por si acaso, y para evitar confusiones, recomiendo contacto directo con el hotel para que aclaren condiciones.

Y aprovecho para informaros de que en la Gala de Escena, tendremos también a LAURENT BERETTA (Francia).

Saludos

----------


## Patxi Viribay

Se acaba de actualizar la web de MAGIALDIA www.magialdia.org.

Aparece el programa en detalle, los magos (todavía no están LAURENT BERETTA ni PEDRO VOLTA), los escenarios y los horarios (excepto de las conferencias, porque estas se distribuyen en el último momento, con arreglo a las necesidades de los artistas).

Más de 30 magos, de 12 países distintos, 85 números de magia, en 44 escenarios diferentes. Un total de 80 horas de Magia, en 7 días.

Tenemos muchas ganas de teneros ya aquí.

----------


## Patxi Viribay

En MAGIALDIA estamos de enhorabuena.

Dos de los magos que estarán en el programa de esta XXI edición en septiembre, han obtenido los más importantes premios en la FISM de Beiging.

Se trata de:

* SOMA (Hungría). Gran Prix en Escena
* JULIUS FRACK (Alemania). Primer Premio en Magia de Escena

Nos vemos en septiembre.

Saludos

----------


## Patxi Viribay

Son numerosas la comunicaciones que estamos recibiendo, de magos y aficionados que reconocen la calidad del programa de esta XXI edición de MAGIALDIA. Gracias por tomaros la molestia de escribirnos. Es verdaderamente reconfortante apreciar que los torrentes de ilusión que invertimos en este proyecto son apreciados y disfrutados por todos vosotros. Continuamos por tanto trabajando para que MAGIALDIA siga siendo la Capital Europea de la Magia, y el más fascinante centro de atracción para los aficionados a este arte.
Ya estamos desarrollando nuevas ideas para la edición de 2010, pero de eso... hablaremos más adelante.

Por el momento, os recuerdo que tendremos desde el 14 hasta el 20 de septiembre próximos, a 40 artistas de 12 países distintos, en 50 escenarios, ofreciendo 60 espectáculos... Y algunos hechos de especial interés para magos:

* Tendremos a JIM STEINMEYER (principal productor de espectáculos y creador de Grandes 
   Ilusiones del Mundo), dando su conferencia magistral.
* MICHAEL WEBER (uno de los más admirados creadores de Close Up, y esperado en Europa, 
   por lo poco que se ha prodigado).
* DAVID KAPLAN (artista muy poco conocido a este lado del Atlántico, y que va a resultar 
   revolucionario)
* YIGAL MESIKA, el Rey de los Hilos; Tarántula, ¿os acordais?
* THEO DARI, el creador y auténtico pionero de la Magia con Laser, y que ha inspirado a otros 
   magos números en su misma línea.
* SOMA, Gran Premio del último FISM
* TABARY, indiscutible nº 1 de la Magia con Cuerdas; NORBERT FERRE, Gran Premio 2003; JULIUS 
   FRACK, DAVID SOUSA, KIKO PASTUR, importantes Premios FISM, en los escaparates, con   
   ARKADIO, LOSANDER, RADAGAST, RAMÓN VILA, SEBASTIÉN DETHISE...
* COLOMBINI en la cena, su mejor espacio.
* TOPAS & ROXANE, ofrecerán un espectáculo de Grandes Ilusiones al Aire Libre, para el que va 
   a desplazar 7.500 Kg de material desde Alemania.

Ya hay 300 inscritos, pero queremos que sean muchos más.

Por cierto, solo quedan 10 tickets para la cena, de modo que aquellos que tengan previsto asistir, deberían inscribirse cuanto antes.

Un abrazo para todos.

----------


## Patxi Viribay

El contenido de la conferencia de JIM STEINMEYER en MAGIALDIA incluirá 4 efectos entre los que se encuentran juegos de mesa y de salón.

----------


## magic_7

la verdad esque con todo esto patxi me estas dejando  :O16:

----------


## Patxi Viribay

Ya se han terminado los tickets para la cena.

----------


## Patxi Viribay

Hola, amigos:

La presente nota es para informaros de que ya han sido confirmados 26 dealers en la Feria de MAGIALDIA.

Saludos y hasta pronto

----------


## magic_7

gracias por la noticia

----------


## MEKATXIS

Alguien sabe qué día van a salir a la venta  en generaltickets las entradas para el espectaculo de magia del sabado del teatro principal :Confused:  ( No me refiero a las inscripciones, solo las entradas sueltas)

Gracias.

----------


## Patxi Viribay

El viernes, día 11 de septiembre a las 18:30h.

Saludos

----------


## aitowwer

Donde se pueden comprar las entradas para la gala internacional de magia del Palacio de congresos Europa??

gracias

----------


## Patxi Viribay

Esa información está disponible en la web, dentro del apartado Programa.

De todos modos, te lo cuento:

En el propio Palacio de Congresos Europa, desde el lunes 14 en horario de 17:00 a 19:00. A partir del viernes, el horario se amplía de 09:00 a 13:00 y de 16:00 a 18:00.

Saludos

----------


## aitowwer

Eskerrik asko Patxi!!

Y enhorabuena por Magialdia , de verdad que para los aficionados a este mundillo es un verdadero lujo tener este festival en Vitoria , es mas yo comencé a aficionarme a la magia gracias al festival hacer ya unos años.

----------


## magic_7

yo es el segundo año que voy y a ver si tengo suerte y me encuentro con algun compañero!

----------


## Patxi Viribay

Hola, amigos:

MAGIALDIA lleva dos días de festival, y ya ha cogido velocidad de crucero.

Tanto ayer como hoy, la MAGIA EN EL TRANVÍA ha sido un éxito total de público, y DAVID BLANCO, BARRUTI, IMANOL y ROBERTO GOMEZ se han empleado a fondo. La organización no ha recibido más que parabienes por parte de espectadores espontáneos, patrocinadores, colaboradores y de los medios de comunicación que se han volcado con festival. Enhorabuena a los cuatro, que han hecho un trabajo verdaderamente brillante.

MORRISON EL MAGNÍFICO, en su línea, ha montado un pitote de los que hacen época, hasta ganarse la portada de uno de los periódicos locales, y un reportaje de dos páginas en la edición general para todo el norte de España. Su espectáculo monitorizado en pantalla gigante, con bailarinas, su aparición en diligencia tirada por caballos, tanto el lunes como el martes... Está resultando memorable.
El miércoles y el jueves seguirá en esta actividad que hemos dado en llamar LA MAGIA SALE A TU ENCUENTRO. Los cuatro días presentará espectáculos distintos. El 17 podrán verle aquellos que vengan a disfrutar de los ESCAPARATES CON MAGIA GASTEIZ ON, porque justo después de ellos, ofrecerá su última representación.

Saludos a todos

----------


## Patxi Viribay

Algo importante, amigos:

Ya hemos rebasado con el número de congresistas inscritos, la capacidad de la sala donde tendrá lugar la Gala de Magia de Cerca "Naipes Heraclio Fournier".

Eso no quiere decir que se cierren las inscripciones, sino que, aquellos que se quieran acreditar a partir de ahora, asistirán a dicha gala el domingo a las 17:30 de la tarde. También cabe la opción de intercambiar sus localidades con otros que las tengan para el viernes por la tarde, y que acepten el cange.

Saludos

----------


## Mr. AS

Me encantaria ir al magialdia este finde, pero por desgracia no tengo conocidos o amigos magos, y me da palo ir solo.

----------


## CleHle

> Me encantaria ir al magialdia este finde, pero por desgracia no tengo conocidos o amigos magos, y me da palo ir solo.


Si vienes me llamas y estamos juntos.  :Wink1:

----------


## magic_7

un poco tarde para decirte que si me podia ir con vosotros pero al año que viene tenemos que quedar unos cuantos ok? xDD

----------


## aitowwer

Si , eso es. Podemos ir hablando y el año que viene quedar para ir juntos porque yo este año tampoco he ido por no ir solo , soy de Vitoria.

----------


## CleHle

> Si , eso es. Podemos ir hablando y el año que viene quedar para ir juntos porque yo este año tampoco he ido por no ir solo , soy de Vitoria.


madre mia, siendo de vitoria, no as ido? me llegas a visar y te venias con migo y otro amigo :S

----------


## magic_7

espera que repito la pregunta por que no me lo creo: ¿no has ido siendo de vitoria? chico no podemos permitir que te pase eso al año que viene yo fui casi solo y volvi con muchisimos nuevos amigos me encanta estos encuentros porque la gente es majisima y enseguida sacas temas para hablar, etc... yo el primer amigo que hice le conoci porque me sente en una conferncia al lado suyo y luego estuve hablando con el todo el fin de semana xDD

----------


## CleHle

> espera que repito la pregunta por que no me lo creo: ¿no has ido siendo de vitoria? chico no podemos permitir que te pase eso al año que viene yo fui casi solo y volvi con muchisimos nuevos amigos me encanta estos encuentros porque la gente es majisima y enseguida sacas temas para hablar, etc... yo el primer amigo que hice le conoci porque me sente en una conferncia al lado suyo y luego estuve hablando con el todo el fin de semana xDD


yo... no pude entrar a la conferencia... ya sabes tu toda la historia.. xD

----------


## magic_7

jaja y menuda historia pero alli todos somos compañeros y se puede mascar el buen ambiente en el aire (al año que viene entramos todos como sea y asi hacemos una quedada) Patxi (tengo entendido que es de los que lo organizan) felicidades y muchas gracias por estos dias!!

----------


## Ravenous

> yo... no pude entrar a la conferencia... ya sabes tu toda la historia.. xD


¿¿?? 

Y eso?

----------


## CleHle

> ¿¿?? 
> 
> Y eso?


Si quieres, esto va mejor en MP  :Wink1:

----------


## Patxi Viribay

Hola a todos:

La presente es para informaros de que el próximo sábado 14 de noviembre a partir de las 23:30h, será emitida la Gala Internacional de Escena MAGIALDIA GASTEIZ 2009, por ETB 1, de Euskal Telebista. Será en versión original, así que el presentador Mirko no será doblado.

Aprovecho la ocasión para incluir algunos comentarios más:

* THEO DARI (Francia) está recibiendo en los últimos tiempos, ofertas para trabajar en España.
* MIRKO CALACI (Argentina), que descubrió sus facultades como presentador en su debut en Vitoria, está siendo profusamente 
  convocado para participar en calidad de tal, en diferentes acontecimientos de la comunidad mágica internacional.
* DOUBLE FANTASY (Ukrania), ha sido destacado por los World Magic Awards de Associated Television International de EEUU 
  en octubre.
* KEVIN JAMES ha presentado su espectáculo en la Casa Blanca ante el Presidente Obama y sus invitados, en la fiesta de 
  Halloween.
* Con estas dos últimas notas, MAGIALDIA no ha tenido nada que ver.

Para saber quién es quién, podéis visitar www.magialdia.org, en el apartado Artistas.

Saludos

                                                                                                       Patxi Viribay

----------


## Ravenous

Alguien tiene la capacidad de grabar ese programa y transformarlo a formato digital y manejable en la red?
Tengo muchas ganas de volver a ver la gala.

----------


## Fran Gomez

> Alguien tiene la capacidad de grabar ese programa y transformarlo a formato digital y manejable en la red?
> Tengo muchas ganas de volver a ver la gala.


¿Alguien lo ha hecho?   :07:

----------


## CleHle

> ¿Alguien lo ha hecho?


Me cagüen!!!1 No he estado en casa y no lo e podido grabar!!!  :18:

----------


## Iban

Si hay mucho interés se podría pedir una copia en DVD.

http://www.eitb.com/television/servicios-de-copias/

Sale a 60€ (son 250 minutos).

----------

